# Tips for hunting waterfowl now that the water is frozen?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy guys, just a quick question. As most of you probably know, this is my greenhorn year for duck hunting. So I was wondering if any of you could help me out and let me know how much the hunting is going to change now that the water is frozen? Will it be pretty much the same? What should i expect? What new tactics should i try? Any information i could get would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Get an ice eater.


----------



## Cletus (Dec 3, 2011)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Get an ice eater.


Or two.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Find water!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

find water!!! also stack your decoys a lot closer together and use as many as ya can.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Everybody is right, you have to find water. If you can get permission, now is the time to hunt fields. The rivers aren't froze yet, so alot of ducks go there. If you go on the river wear alot of camo to avoid a trespassing ticket. lol


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Howdy guys, just a quick question. As most of you probably know, this is my greenhorn year for duck hunting. So I was wondering if any of you could help me out and let me know how much the hunting is going to change now that the water is frozen? Will it be pretty much the same? What should i expect? What new tactics should i try? Any information i could get would be awesome! Thanks!


Hunting after the marsh is frozen is entirely different from the early season. You can no longer expect to be able to find decent numbers of birds in most areas of the WMA's. There are fewer birds that fly in the WMA's because there is little accessible food. For the most part, they are out on the Great Salt Lake. Look for places to hunt along canals and creeks. Ducks will sit on surprisingly small water if it is the only water left. Just be wary of deep water! Believe me, it is better to be safe than sorry when it comes to deep, freezing water. It is harder to find good spots to hunt in the late season, and when you do find a good spot, it is often crowded.  I suppose the secret is lots of scouting. I'll be out looking for good late season spots this season. Maybe I'll see you out there.

One more note: Scaup season closes on December 24. Make sure you know how to identify a scaup. It seems like large numbers of scaup move in right after their season closes. If in doubt, don't shoot.


----------

